# Octave 3.0.5_1 crashes



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Apr 17, 2009)

Octave 3.0.5_1 crashes when running the following script:


```
% (2)
runs = 3;
cumulate = 0; b = 0;
for i = 1:runs
  a = randn(320, 320);
  tic;
    b = eig(a);
  timing = toc;
  cumulate = cumulate + timing;
end
timing = cumulate/runs;
times(2, 2) = timing;
disp(['Eigenvalues of a 320x320 random matrix______________ (sec): ' num2str(timing)])
clear a; clear b;
```

This is the error from Octave:


```
panic: Bus error: 10 -- stopping myself...
attempting to save variables to `octave-core'...
save to `octave-core' complete
```

Is there a website/link where bugs like these can be reported?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 17, 2009)

If it's a bug in Octave, report it there (http://www.octave.org), if it's a bug in Octave on FreeBSD _specifically_, try mailing the port maintainer.


----------

